# Band Stage



## Buckstrack (Apr 3, 2011)

I am in the process of building a 5000' pavilion for a music venue and I will have a stage on one end, anyone have a idea what would be a good size for the stage ? width, depth, height. Thanks.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Depends on the size of the band and the venue. Need more info.


----------



## Buckstrack (Apr 3, 2011)

The pavilion is 5000 sq foot, 50'W x 100'L which will hold 300 people, most bands in the price range that will draw 300 will be 5 to 7 members. I was thinking 25' wide and 20' deep should accommodate most bands, but was realy looking for some opinions from some of yall that has been on a stage before.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

25' wide 20' deep would be a great stage for most bands to play on ... We'll play on that stage 

Things to think about are:

Blinds on the side of the stage for bringing on the acts, equipment etc. ... A good place to get a stage idea is the BFE club on Jones Road ... They have a good set up to ad-lib from ... Also the Concert Pub on 1960 west of Kuykendahl Rd has a great stage, house PA, and House light show ...

Will you have a House PA ... or will acts be providing there own PA ??

Will you have a House light show .. or will acts be providing there own light show ??

One of the biggest problems acts have is the lack of on stage power for guitar and bass amp's, effects ect. so having plenty of power conections is a plus.

The accustics in many clubs are to live ( too many hard surfaces that reflect sound and cause sound distortion ). The better venues have sound-absorption panels or curtains etc.

I hope this helps !!!

*MB*


----------



## rjriley (Mar 22, 2007)

*Stage Bigger is Better*

In the late 1990's to 2000 I had a $600-$1200 a night band. We were advertised on late night radio and were broadcast live on the most popular radio stations in Houston. I had big JBL SR Series PA, Crown Amps, light truss, large guitar amps, monitors and par can tripods. We had a club build us a stage about the size you are thinking about building. It looked big enough without the equipment on it but when we start loading equipment on it, PA speakers and amp racks were put on the floor. Our equipment swallowed it up. Bigger more expensive acts need more room and a small stage limits who plays there. Another important thing is electrical. You can have the biggest baddest stage and if you are reset/blowing breakers with larger acts you are set for failure. Many venues I had to run extension cords behind bars, across the room, or sometimes inside offices to supply electrical power for our show. A minimum of 4 elelctrical drops with 4 gang recepticals and 30amp capability on each drop is needed. This is just a start.


----------

